# 5'9 can I make a 56cm trek work for into to cycling?



## bunnerrabbit (Sep 27, 2014)

I am 5 foot 9.5 inches shoes off. I have been riding Mt Bikes for awhile but want to venture into road bikes to see how I like it. Limited used bikes in the area but found a 2001 trek 1000 for $250 OBO. I would offer $200. It is however a 56cm. I would best be suited on a 54cm but can I make this work? Or should I even bother with a 13 year old sora equipped bike? Option B is bikes direct at about $450 would be a claris equipped bike. Budget is very limited and low end bike from local shop is out of the question at $800+


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

bunnerrabbit said:


> I am 5 foot 9.5 inches shoes off. ... 2001 trek 1000 for $250 OBO. I would offer $200. It is however a 56cm. I would best be suited on a 54cm but can I make this work? Or should I even bother with a 13 year old sora equipped bike?


I'm the same height. I bought the 2000 model year Trek 1000 second-hand several years ago. Mine was a 58 and it fit just fine. The 56 should be no trouble. The Sora is still running, but now on a different frame. It may be cheap, but it's durable as hell. Shifts just fine too. And 8-speed chains and cassettes are really cheap when it comes time to replace them.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

LOL, I was going to say something pretty different. I'm 5'8" and have found my best fit on 52s.

That being said, bicycle sizes are as consistent and as rational as dress sizes and every body's different.

Bottom line is it's not worth compromising fit and The Internet can't tell you if you fit a given bike.

As far as spec, don't over worry it. If the thumb thing doesn't bother you, old Sora is fine. On paper, Claris looks like a good group to me too.

With used, condition is king. Look for it to shift smoothly, look for play in the headset, bottom bracket, and wheels, feel for grinding in any of the bearings. If the bike fits you well and everything functions smoothly, what else is there?


----------



## iamnowcool (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm 5'9" and a 56cm is fine for me, but everyone's different.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

5'9" here, longish torso and shortish legs. A 55cm would be perfect for me on a Trek, (usually longish) so I could go 54cm or 56cm. I tend to go smaller for extra standover.


----------



## kencarlson (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm exactly your height, and I ride a 58 cm road frame. I've tried 56 cm frames on several occasions, and they just don't feel right to me, I feel like I'm too bunched up on a too-small frame. 

So the moral of the story is that everyone is different, and you have to try out the bike to see if that 56 cm frame will fit you or not. 

That said, if the bike really is too large for you, you still have options. A shorter stem is easily installed. I don't know what stem is currently on the bike, but 100 mm is a common stock size. You can get stems ranging from 60 mm to 140 mm, so keep that in mind as you assess your options. When a bike shop sells a new bike and fits the rider to the bike, it often requires changing the stem to a different length. My lbs has dozens of the takeoff stems hanging on the wall in the fitting area and sells them for ~$20. That's where I go first if I need a new stem of a certain length.

-Ken


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm 5'9" and have always ridden a 56 cm (c-c) bike. Always used a 110 mm stem. I currently have three bikes that are that size. Is the Trek measured c-c on the seat tube? I always heard that Treks run small (or is it big?). Most importantly, have you tried riding it? Does it feel like it fits you?


----------



## HyperCycle (Sep 5, 2012)

5'10"...with long arms, long legs and short torso. 56cm is perfect for me.


----------



## bunnerrabbit (Sep 27, 2014)

Ended up with 1999 cannondale 56, seems a little big but OK


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

A twreck 56 is everyone else's 54.5cm. Just say'in.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

I'm 5'9". I own a 54cm, a 55cm, and a 56cm. I like them all.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Height alone tells little about sizing requirements, so (given your budget). I suggest keeping the search local and ask the sellers to bring any bikes of interest to your LBS for mechanical and fit assessment. They'll likely be able to ballpark the bikes value as well. 

I'd avoiding online shopping unless you worked with a reputable fitter to get input on sizing requirements. Once a correctly sized bike is purchased, the fitter should have no problem dialing in fit. 

Trust me, it's important to get sizing and fit right.


----------

